# some of my tank



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

*NEW SET UP and Video*

Hi there, I'm new here and just would to share some of my tank. Some are previous scape and some are up and running...thanks

50 gal. guppy craze

































90 Gal hagen rimless..angel fish tank


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

60 gal. long...rainbow and some rasboras and cardinals

































50 gal. Iphone 3G picture..not the best one..will upload the what it look like now in a few days


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

50 Gal. sunset hygro tank

























My fish room 44gal cube


































My 90 gal bosemani/anubia tank...my fav..very easy to maintain..


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

50 gal tank/ plant for sale.all the cuttings goes here / some get traded if they dont fit









My 75 gal..Rummy tank/dwarf HG


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

my 60 long anubia tank

















my 60 gal long experimental scape...


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

my Tonina tank/ mermaid weed


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank for sharing! Do you have all those tank running right now? They are very impressive

My favourite are your Guppy and the Anubias setup. Can you tell me the flora in the Guppy tank and how you are dosing your tanks?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

woooooowwwww.......

What lights did you go with on your 90? How did you get that neat ball shape in that tank?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank photos*

wow .....exquisite ..very nice 
thanks for sharing 
cheers


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Those tanks are what my tanks wanna be when they grow up! 


Seriously kewl tanks...wow!


Al.


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. I dose EI but I put a lot more po4 than suggested. 
The flora in the tank..

S. repens
Hydrocothyle tripartita
Aromatica
Didipilis diandra
Hm
Blyxa japonica
Ludwiga brevipes



LTPGuy said:


> Thank for sharing! Do you have all those tank running right now? They are very impressive
> 
> My favourite are your Guppy and the Anubias setup. Can you tell me the flora in the Guppy tank and how you are dosing your tanks?


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

I have tek lights in most of my tank. 
It wasn't intentional but they always turn out like that for some reason.
Specially with anubia



Ciddian said:


> woooooowwwww.......
> 
> What lights did you go with on your 90? How did you get that neat ball shape in that tank?


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

GORGEOUS TANKS!!! Thanks for taking the time to post and share  Definitely tanks to aspire to!!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful tanks and fish. Thanks for sharing. Your plants are awesome, nice variety, healthy Plentiful...... too bad your only 3500+ miles away... lol, great scaping too. NICE!!


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, really awesome tanks you have.


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you very much for all the kind words


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Really like the 60 long. And it's always refreshing to see someone not afraid to plants tall stems (looks like rotala's) up front!


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!! They looek better when they are shorter, took this picture before pruning.



Greg_o said:


> Really like the 60 long. And it's always refreshing to see someone not afraid to plants tall stems (looks like rotala's) up front!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing!!! What is your recipe? Give us the 411 on your success. did you have to deal with Algae outbreak?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I am very impressed! I hope you enter the nano contest if/when it happens so we can see what you come up with there.

I wish I could carpet tanks like that but the main tank I would want to carpet has alot of very active bottom fish that tear up any small plants I put in.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


> I dose EI but I put a lot more po4 than suggested...


Does that mean you do 50% water changes on all those tanks every week? 

Al.


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

lol...no,no!! I only do 20% every week at the most. I dose every other day with NPK and Micro but not exactly the way EI suggested but I definitely got the idea from the original EI. You get to know your tank just by looking at it and be able to tell what could you dose more or less.



Mlevi said:


> Does that mean you do 50% water changes on all those tanks every week?
> 
> Al.


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

I do modified EI. Everybody get algae at some point in time even the best of them( I'm not saying I am) like Amano. What I learned is best to always start with a low light (light demanding plant or slow growing plant like fern)but be ready to add light later in the set up as soon as the plant ask for it.



manhtu said:


> Amazing!!! What is your recipe? Give us the 411 on your success. did you have to deal with Algae outbreak?


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you for the very kind words!! what size is the nano contest? but I really like to do this for fun. Contest will add pressure ...lol.not good at that



pyrrolin said:


> I am very impressed! I hope you enter the nano contest if/when it happens so we can see what you come up with there.
> 
> I wish I could carpet tanks like that but the main tank I would want to carpet has alot of very active bottom fish that tear up any small plants I put in.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

probably going to be 20 gallons and under, its just being discussed so far, nothing definite yet


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

my display tank at one of the store. 1st week/ still pretty new

just click to play



my 50 gal at home

click to play


another 50 gal.

click to play


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

45 gal cube tank/ 1st day



































after 7 days

plant are settling nice



























HM was planted in that spot after this pic. was taken


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds great!! I have a new 60p already to go. Looking forward to it..thanks



pyrrolin said:


> probably going to be 20 gallons and under, its just being discussed so far, nothing definite yet


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful! Really like the Boesemani/anubia tank.

What length is your photo period for an established tank?

Greg


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Greg, thanks for the kind words. My photo period is 8 to 10 hours a day, new or established tank.



greg said:


> Wow, so beautiful! Really like the Boesemani/anubia tank.
> 
> What length is your photo period for an established tank?
> 
> Greg


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*ohh!!!!!*

Very nice works of art!!!

I especially love your 60g long!!! Looks like a rainforest in there it's so thick!!! 

I wouldn't mind putting a couple pics of your work on my blog under the aquarium gallery! OF course with full credit to you , a link to your main site, and descriptions of your tanks.

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi John C. , do you mean the rainbow tank with cardinals?



John_C said:


> Very nice works of art!!!
> 
> I especially love your 60g long!!! Looks like a rainforest in there it's so thick!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


>


a) What a gorgeous tank

b) Would anyone be able to identify the foreground plant that almost looks like clover?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bien Lim (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks hoody, those are Hydrocothyle Tripartita



hoody123 said:


> a) What a gorgeous tank
> 
> b) Would anyone be able to identify the foreground plant that almost looks like clover?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bien Lim said:


> Thanks hoody, those are Hydrocothyle Tripartita


Thanks, I appreciate the response


----------

